# Diy self defense?



## BenAxeMan (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, first off let me just say sorry if this isn't where this goes, I couldn't figure out where it did. I was gonna take some mma classes before I hit the road since I'm pretty skinny and un intimidating. I recently found out I can't afford it. I'll be carrying a knife but still I'd love to learn some self defense in a diy free type way, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Oct 29, 2017)

If you weren't sure which category your thread might go in, how would you come to the conclusion it would go in "trains"?


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 29, 2017)

dude, fighting does happen on the road but most of the time it can be avoided by not talking shit not being an oogley little fuck and over all basic human instincts: if it feels sketch and ya wana leave, then leave

as far as weapons and tactics goes though i can't help ya i haven't been in many fights


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 29, 2017)

I took some BJJ back in 2001-2003, but even just the first couple months I absorbed so much. I used to come home and teach my brother what I learned and then we'd roll(submission wrestling practice more or less). I'd learn a lot just doing that at home with him, all off the basics I was learning in class. Nowadays, YouTube has endless tutorials available to watch. I think if you even managed to pay for just a couple months, you'd be able to then understand a lot from the videos online and take it as far as you wanted. 

The one thing you'd need is a partner willing to train with you, but you can probably advertise on craigslist/community/activities and find someone pretty easily who's interested in the same DIY type of thing. Just get a partner and practice the stuff they teach on the videos. BJJ is in my opinion the most viable, as most fights end up on the ground and that's where a lot of people have no idea how to fight. BJJ specializes in ground work, chokes and joint manipulation, etc. 

It's the perfect technique for a smaller person dealing with larger attackers, leverage is everything. Strength has very little to do with it. I know most schools will let you sit in for free the first couple times, or charge a very cheap mat fee. Just get your toes wet then take to YouTube and find someone to practice with. Also I agree with @Dumbass up there. This is probably the farthest category from where this topic should have been written up, but I'm still a fresh mod so imma wait for the others to move it. Weapons and tools perhaps? Self defense is certainly a tool.


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 30, 2017)

Read the "Art of War" by Sun Tzu. Figure out how to stay out of fights.

Learn pressure points on the human body (and maybe on animals you may encounter as well?).

Avoid fighting. If you have tried everything possible and then some and absolutely cannot avoid a fight, then fight to maim and kill. Don't kill if possible. My brother said prison sucks. And if you're religious at all, your religion probably says killing is goin' to hell material.

Never pull a knife unless you plan to kill something with it. You'll just get it taken away and used on you...if you don't accidentally cut yourself first. Carry tear gas or pepper spray instead. I'm a grown man with two decades of military service, have been to war, and I carry spray.

Good luck!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 30, 2017)

Kali and Apache knife fighting if you want to use the knife...Any information this guy has left on youtube. He's fricking deadly as hell and if im ever in his area I will take a course from him. He had a full seminar on youtube for awhile too bad I didnt download it before he pulled it.



For beginners go Muy Thai. Its simple, brutal and effective.

Then If you want hand to continue with hand to hand fighting Go with a fight to kill oriented system like Pencak Silat, Systema, etc

Personally in my old age, I go Muy Thai for striking and Silat for grapples and breaks. Keep it simple stupid is my motto.

BJJ is awesome but its for mixed martial arts not the street so much. Not dogging it by any means. If you are going to do MMA you are a total fool not to learn and master it. Just about any Martial Art other than Tae Kwon Do will teach you something practical. Just be careful of the Bruce Leroys and Combat Wing Chun guys that you will see all over youtube.

Other than that I agree with everyone Engineer Lupo said. And BJJ versus a single opponent ont he street is great too. You just dont want his buddies kicking you in the head while you are down there. Silat usually tries to break a joint as you down for the grapple. So if you want to you can just get back up to deal with his buddies while hes disabled.

And if you can get a marine to teach mcmap you will be a total badass.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 30, 2017)

A little goofy, but gets the point across.

https://murdercube.com/files/Infographics/CouplaFighting.jpg

(I tried to put up the image, but it kept shrinking too much, so here's a link)


----------



## BenAxeMan (Oct 30, 2017)

malaclypse said:


> A little goofy, but gets the point across.
> 
> https://murdercube.com/files/Infographics/CouplaFighting.jpg
> 
> (I tried to put up the image, but it kept shrinking too much, so here's a link)


h a 

I just went through a pretty rough break up and this comic made me smile and laugh for a second. Thank you, god bless


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 30, 2017)

malaclypse said:


> A little goofy, but gets the point across.
> 
> https://murdercube.com/files/Infographics/CouplaFighting.jpg
> 
> (I tried to put up the image, but it kept shrinking too much, so here's a link)



lol Its not bad advice either...unless you are left handed then you need to reverse it.


----------



## Will Wood (Oct 30, 2017)

I remember reading an old tract about special forces training in ww2, and it seemed like every move was followed up with a kick to the crotch. I've been kicked in the nuts and it was over. I lost.. So be careful..


----------



## best guess (Oct 30, 2017)

A knife actually isn't a very good self defense weapon. It can only be used at close range, homeless shelters won't let you bring it in with you, cops may charge you with carrying a concealed weapon, and it doesn't have much immediate stopping power even if you do successfully get a couple pokes or slashes in on somebody. You can get poked or cut up pretty bad and keep right on fighting, believe me it's not really like the movies. Plus do you really wanna stab somebody or cut them all up?

Get a couple golf balls. They don't weigh much, they're legal, and the shelter won't even take them away from you if you have to stay in a shelter a night or two. Put those golf balls in a long tube sock, and imagine what kind of impact weapon you've just created. You smack somebody in the melon with that and they're either gonna go down or reconsider their course of unwarranted aggression. Your reach will be extended and your striking leverage increased by this makeshift weapon.

And as others have said, use your sense of situational awareness and human nature to avoid getting into fights in the first place. If you're unsure of a situation, get outta there. But prepare yourself. It's better to be a warrior in a garden than to be a gardener in a war. Good luck to you.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 31, 2017)

fibonacci said:


> A knife actually isn't a very good self defense weapon. It can only be used at close range, homeless shelters won't let you bring it in with you, cops may charge you with carrying a concealed weapon, and it doesn't have much immediate stopping power even if you do successfully get a couple pokes or slashes in on somebody. You can get poked or cut up pretty bad and keep right on fighting, believe me it's not really like the movies. Plus do you really wanna stab somebody or cut them all up?
> 
> Get a couple golf balls. They don't weigh much, they're legal, and the shelter won't even take them away from you if you have to stay in a shelter a night or two. Put those golf balls in a long tube sock, and imagine what kind of impact weapon you've just created. You smack somebody in the melon with that and they're either gonna go down or reconsider their course of unwarranted aggression. Your reach will be extended and your striking leverage increased by this makeshift weapon.
> 
> And as others have said, use your sense of situational awareness and human nature to avoid getting into fights in the first place. If you're unsure of a situation, get outta there. But prepare yourself. It's better to be a warrior in a garden than to be a gardener in a war. Good luck to you.



My hooligan hat has washers sewn into the back of it. Just got to be creative lol. Don't fook with the Peaky Blinders.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 1, 2017)

This is the same thing as me asking how to come up with DIY pepper spray which basically yields the same subject, self-defense. I do have to agree with everyone else. Either use pepper spray, a light bulb or an LED with enough lumens to blind someone, a stun gun/taser, or something to at least shake the morons off your back. Nothing else, lead a foot pursuit and carry enough motor oil/grease to create a puddle to separate you from the morons behind you and watch them lose control and slip! Then there's my plan to really humiliate the hell out of them. Stun them, and throw them into a newer empty CTTX auto rack. Close the doors on both ends (which will lock them in) and let the railroad take them out of the city like prisoners in a garbage truck.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 1, 2017)

Dumbass said:


> If you weren't sure which category your thread might go in, how would you come to the conclusion it would go in "trains"?


Good question. Moved to General Banter.


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 2, 2017)

quad8 said:


> This is the same thing as me asking how to come up with DIY pepper spray



Wait, is there a thread for that? Like grow habanero peppers and mix the juice with water or something?

I seriously think that would be a great topic if its not here already.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2017)

Jerrell said:


> Wait, is there a thread for that? Like grow habanero peppers and mix the juice with water or something?
> 
> I seriously think that would be a great topic if its not here already.



Id go with some ghost peppers but yeah You should definitely start a thread!


----------



## Railfan David (Nov 4, 2017)

fibonacci said:


> A knife actually isn't a very good self defense weapon. It can only be used at close range, homeless shelters won't let you bring it in with you, cops may charge you with carrying a concealed weapon, and it doesn't have much immediate stopping power even if you do successfully get a couple pokes or slashes in on somebody. You can get poked or cut up pretty bad and keep right on fighting, believe me it's not really like the movies. Plus do you really wanna stab somebody or cut them all up?
> 
> Get a couple golf balls. They don't weigh much, they're legal, and the shelter won't even take them away from you if you have to stay in a shelter a night or two. Put those golf balls in a long tube sock, and imagine what kind of impact weapon you've just created. You smack somebody in the melon with that and they're either gonna go down or reconsider their course of unwarranted aggression. Your reach will be extended and your striking leverage increased by this makeshift weapon.
> 
> And as others have said, use your sense of situational awareness and human nature to avoid getting into fights in the first place. If you're unsure of a situation, get outta there. But prepare yourself. It's better to be a warrior in a garden than to be a gardener in a war. Good luck to you.


The problem with a knife, IMO, is more that you don't really have any non-lethal options. A knife in the liver will stop anyone, but it'll do so more than most of us would want I'd wager. I do carry a knife, but it's just a tool for me, not a weapon.

I dunno about the golf balls though. They don't seem heavy enough to have any real stopping power. As much of a reputation as it has for being a "dirty" weapon, I honestly think a smiley is probably a good option for a lot of people. You can hurt someone pretty bad with it, but you'd have to put some real effort into killing someone with it generally.

Personally though, I don't carry a weapon. More than anything else, I just keep my head on a swivel and avoid fights. If it somehow becomes unavoidable, I'm confident enough in my own ability to throw down without one (and more confident about that than in my ability to keep from hurting someone with a weapon).


----------



## Railfan David (Nov 4, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I took some BJJ back in 2001-2003, but even just the first couple months I absorbed so much. I used to come home and teach my brother what I learned and then we'd roll(submission wrestling practice more or less). I'd learn a lot just doing that at home with him, all off the basics I was learning in class. Nowadays, YouTube has endless tutorials available to watch. I think if you even managed to pay for just a couple months, you'd be able to then understand a lot from the videos online and take it as far as you wanted.
> 
> The one thing you'd need is a partner willing to train with you, but you can probably advertise on craigslist/community/activities and find someone pretty easily who's interested in the same DIY type of thing. Just get a partner and practice the stuff they teach on the videos. BJJ is in my opinion the most viable, as most fights end up on the ground and that's where a lot of people have no idea how to fight. BJJ specializes in ground work, chokes and joint manipulation, etc.
> 
> It's the perfect technique for a smaller person dealing with larger attackers, leverage is everything. Strength has very little to do with it. I know most schools will let you sit in for free the first couple times, or charge a very cheap mat fee. Just get your toes wet then take to YouTube and find someone to practice with. Also I agree with @Dumbass up there. This is probably the farthest category from where this topic should have been written up, but I'm still a fresh mod so imma wait for the others to move it. Weapons and tools perhaps? Self defense is certainly a tool.


BJJ and a little bit of Muay Thai, IMO, and you're pretty much golden. I trained BJJ, MT, boxing, wrestling, and Judo for about a decade, as well as some MCMAP while I was in the military. Haven't really trained at all since I've been traveling though. I wish I could find a roaddawg who knew some shit. Or better yet, a band of rubbertramps in a bus looking for a combatives instructor. Probably not likely though


----------



## fabio (Nov 6, 2017)

Okay, there may be a situation on the road where you need to defend yourself. But I think your concern for self-defense is more fear than real need. If you feel uncomfortable, quit.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 7, 2017)

oh and remember closed fists stun/damage, open palms kill...thats the first lesson of striking really


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 7, 2017)

Railfan David said:


> The problem with a knife, IMO, is more that you don't really have any non-lethal options. A knife in the liver will stop anyone, but it'll do so more than most of us would want I'd wager. I do carry a knife, but it's just a tool for me, not a weapon.
> 
> I dunno about the golf balls though. They don't seem heavy enough to have any real stopping power. As much of a reputation as it has for being a "dirty" weapon, I honestly think a smiley is probably a good option for a lot of people. You can hurt someone pretty bad with it, but you'd have to put some real effort into killing someone with it generally.
> 
> Personally though, I don't carry a weapon. More than anything else, I just keep my head on a swivel and avoid fights. If it somehow becomes unavoidable, I'm confident enough in my own ability to throw down without one (and more confident about that than in my ability to keep from hurting someone with a weapon).



You shouldnt have much trouble finding a student for mcmap bro. I know id even pay if i could afford it.


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 7, 2017)

I did ninjutsu for a bit and found it very street savy. Lots of useful little traveler's tricks to be learned there. Judo is good for ladies or smaller less confident peeps


----------



## dumpster harpy (Nov 8, 2017)

Every marine I've asked about MCMAP (which isn't that many) has said it'll just teach how to get your ass kicked in a barfight.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 9, 2017)

malaclypse said:


> Every marine I've asked about MCMAP (which isn't that many) has said it'll just teach how to get your ass kicked in a barfight.



lmao gotta love Marines, Killers with a sense of humor...

"A wise man once said that when death smiles at you, all you can do is smile back"


----------



## caffine addict (May 18, 2018)

A knife can be use for close range, you would need one of these if you want to knock someone out but not kill them (I mean you can get someone a concussion and maybe kill them).


----------



## CelticWanderer (May 26, 2018)

I carry a thick, hardy walking stick with me everywhere. It usually looks harmless and ive no problems with the cops. I had an aggro tweaker harrassing me as i was walking through nashville, so i just starting slammin the stick into the ground as i was walkin and he got the idea and took off. Also good for thwakin pissed off stray dogs that want yer chonies.


----------

